# P95



## RugerDude (May 20, 2011)

Just bought a new P95 stainless. It's beautiful!


----------



## DuffMan (Dec 18, 2011)

I just bought one a few weeks back and can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Ghost_2126 (Jan 15, 2012)

The P95DC was my first handgun purchase. I will love it like my first born for the rest of my days.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats, my first was a P89 and loved it ...JJ


----------



## Pops 1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ruger P95 was my first also, still have one. Pops


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

My first was a P95DC. Tough as a brick!


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

My first was a p95 as well. I've had it for about 2 years. Thousands of rounds no jams no failures. Perfection. I shot it beside a buddy's glock 26 (which he swears glock is the best. You know the type!) with extremely cheap ammo. Glock didnt want to feed the ammo the ruger had no such issues. 
Earned respect from a "glock only" person. I love it.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

P95 was my first pistol too. Has always been 100% reliable. Mine does have an issue where the hammer pin starts to come out if you rack the slide repeatedly with magazine installed; the magazine presses against a lever that holds the pin in place. My only other complaint is the handle is too smooth for slipery hands. Otherwise, it's a great gun at a great price.


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Had my P95 for a couple months now....no problems what so ever....love it.


----------

